# Kaufempfehlung Stipprute...



## Adrian* (1. August 2005)

Hallo,

Ich will mir in nächster zeit mal ne Stipprute anschaffen, angeln will ich damit meist im Hafen (Rhein) auf Brassen und Rotaugen...
Jetzt weiss ich nur nicht wie lang diese sein sollte und was ich beachten muss??  #c 
Vielleicht kann mir ja einer weiterhelfen...


----------



## Lionhead (1. August 2005)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Stipprute...*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich will mir in nächster zeit mal ne Stipprute anschaffen, angeln will ich damit meist im Hafen (Rhein) auf Brassen und Rotaugen...
> Jetzt weiss ich nur nicht wie lang diese sein sollte und was ich beachten muss?? #c
> Vielleicht kann mir ja einer weiterhelfen...


 
Moin, solles eine 13 m Stippe sein, oder möchtest du einfach auf Brassen/Rotaugen angeln?
Meine Empfehlung:
Eine handliche Bolognese-Rute von 5-6m.
Auch wenn mich die Spezies in der LUft zerreissen werden, komme ich persönlich mit meiner 5 m Bolo-Rute mit 190 g Gewicht sehr gut klar. Hingegen habe ich die fast pfündigen Langprügel relative schnell beiseite gelegt.
Also wenn du nicht gerde Wettkampangler werden willst, solltest du mit einer 6m Bolo-Rute gut klar kommen. Dazu noch eine Feeder-Rute und die unvermeindliche Match-Rute und du hast das Nötigste beisammen.
Ich möchte betonen, daß das eine rein subjektive Empfehlung ist, da ich mich nicht zu den Stipp-Profis zähle.
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Stipprute...*

Wenn du dir eine Stippe zulegen willst, dann kann ich dir eine Shimano Catana in 7m empfehlen, die habe ich auch und sie ist KLASSE!!!! Gib lieber ein bisschen mehr Geld aus, denn mit einer zu schweren Stippe macht es ja keinen Spass!!!!:m:m:m
Gruß CarpHunter


----------



## Litty1978 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Stipprute...*

Hi,

Also ich habe bei uns an der Havel gute Erfahrungen mit der YAD La Spezia gemacht. Die 5m wiegt 180 gramm und die 7m 365 gramm. Es sind nicht die absoluten high end Ruten aber ein preislich sehr faires Angebot (5m ca. 45€, 7m ca. 60€ bei Askari)
Und man sieht ihnen den relativ günstigen Preis nicht an (Edelholzverschluss, schön verarbeiteter Blank und Alu Endstück) Sieht echt edel aus, find ich. Bisher beim Brassen und Plötzenanglen selbst mit der 5m nie in Schwierigkeiten gekommen. Aber bei euch sind die Brassen auch etwas größer. Aber die Ruten sind auch für Gummizug geeignet;-)

Petri euer Pierre


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. August 2005)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Stipprute...*

....am Rhein solltest du dir auf jeden Fall ne Karpfenstippe zulegen....da paßt nen dickes Gummi rein und ist auch nicht ganz so teuer...
...im Rhein kommen immer mehr Barben vor, und die machen sonst kurzen prozess mit ner normalen Stippe...
...nen Bolo ist nur dann ratsam wenn der Fisch nah steht...sonst hast du in stärkerer Strömung keine Chance den Köder am Futterplatz zu halten...
greetz Stefan


----------



## Adrian* (3. August 2005)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Stipprute...*

ich kenn die stellen wo ich angeln sehr gut, barben sind da keine, aber dafür richtig dicke brassen und karpfen....


----------



## Perückenkünstler (7. August 2005)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Stipprute...*

Mein Tipp wäre erst einmal mit einer 5-6m Stippe anzufangen. Wenn Du nicht zu denen gehörst die besondert hohe Ansprüche ans Material stellen kannst Du getrost mit einer der günstigeren Glasfaser Stippen anfangen. Es stimmt schon, daß die natürlich schwerer sind, allerdings halten die auch in der Regel mehr aus als Kohlefaserruten im unteren Preisegment, verzeihen nebenbei auch noch mehr Fehler im Umgang und Drill. Ich persönlich hatte erst einmal ein gutes Jahr mit einer 6m Ron Thompson für knapp 40 DM gut gestippt. Kapitalere Brassen und selbst eine lebendige Barbe hatte sie locker weggesteckt. Die mußte bei mir einiges mitmachen und steht immer noch top da. Danach bin auf eine feinere und längere  Kohlefaser Stippe von einem bekannten italienischen Hersteller  umgestiegen, da das stippen bei mir irgendwann mal zum Angel-Repertoire gehörte und ich regelmäßig stippen gehe.
Über 6m würde ich Dir auf alle Fälle eine Steckrute empfehlen da die Schnur irgendwann zu lang wird und es mit verkürzter Schnur an einer Steckrute einfach besser geht.


----------



## Sailfisch (7. August 2005)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Stipprute...*

Nur mal zum besseren Verständnis: Wie versteht ihr hier Stipprute? Gleichbedeutend mit Kopfrute? Wenn ja, so halte ich 6 m am Fluß für nicht brauchbar! Man muß ja nicht gleich mit 13 m anfangen, insbesondere, weil man im Alter von 16 noch nicht so solvent ist! Aber unter 8m sollte man nicht gehen, besser noch 9,50 m, da gibts Modelle unter 100 € die brauchbar sind. Browning pro canal z.B.


----------



## Angler505 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Stipprute...*

*Hallo,*
ich bin der Meinung es kommt stark auf den Hafenbereich an den du befischen möchtest. Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit Stippen gesammelt oder ist es die erste längere Rute in deinem Program ?

Ich mag Bolorute, Telestippe genauso wie die lange Pole.
Wenn das Wasser in deinem bevorzugten Gewässerabschnitt fast steht oder nur wenig strömt so würde ich Dir zu einer Bolorute oder Telestippe nicht kürzer als 6m und nicht länger als 8m raten. Die Preislage für solche Ruten beginnen bei zirka 50EUR nach oben natürlich keine Grenzen. Bitte lass dich nicht von den Dingen empf. VK. 299EUR wie von einem grossen e-Bay Anbieter immer wieder dargestellt täuschen ( name in anderen Artikel ) die Ruten sind eher die Preisklasse 30-70EUR. Zum anderen wenn du mehr Zug ( Strömung ) hast dann greife zu einer Steckrute unberingt in den Längene 9-11m diese Klasse bekommst du in guter Qualität so ab +/- 100EUR hier kommt es dann auf die Ausstattung an ob ein Kit dabei ist oder ein Prolunga u.s.w.

Zum Schluss noch einmal ein ehrlich gemeinter Rat :
Schau dir dir die Ruten wenn möglich an mache den Kauf nicht am Preis fest, selbst wenn du Dir sagst lieber eine lange Unberingt (9m+) und die kurze Beringte (6m) liegt Dir besser dann überlege Dir nur eine Rute die du auch magst wirst du in Zukunft öfter nutzen.

Ich weiß alter Spruch doch einfach nur Ehrlich

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. August 2005)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Stipprute...*

Und mein ehrlicher Rat : Stürz Dich nicht gleich in hohe Unkosten! Mit einer teureren Stippe angelst Du nicht zwangsläufig besser! Fang ruhig mit einer Glasfaserrute an.#6 Wie gesagt, die halten mehr aus wie Kohlefaserruten des unteren Preisegments. Das mittlere Preissegment bei Kohlefaser- Stippruten beginnt bei ein paar hundert Euro....
Was die Länge betrifft: Wenn Du Anfänger beim stippen bist, sind 5-6m eigentlich schon die obere Grenze. Es geht nicht nur darum, daß Du möglichst viele Gewässerbereiche beangeln kannst. Der Umgang mit einer solchen Länge, insbesondere mit langer feiner Schnur und Montage will geübt sein. Vor allem wenn es dann auch noch windig wird. Wenn dann die Stellen noch etwas unzugängler werden, hast Du mit Deiner Stippe schon ordentlich zu tun...
Auch das stippen mit verkürzter Schnur (womöglich noch mit Gummi) an einer längeren Rute will erst einmal erlernt werden. Kein Hexenwerk, aber ein bisschen Erfahrung sollte man schon mitbringen.
Wenn Du nämlich mehr mit Deiner Angel und der Montage am kämpfen bist wie mit den Fischen, wird es Dir auf Dauer auch keinen Spaß machen.
Ich stippe nicht erst seit gestern, und bei uns hier im Elsaß ist stippen Volkssport wie Du vielleicht weißt. Hier sieht man Stippruten mit 14-15 m Länge, die so viel kosten wie gute gebrauchte Autos. Aber keiner von diesen Anglern hat mit solchen Ruten angefangen!#6 

Sammel Deine eigenen Erfahrungen mit einer günstigen und stabilen Stippe, die fängt genauso gut Fische. Dein Händler hat bestimmt ein paar günstige Glasfaserstippen. Wenn Du merkst, daß das stippen Dir gut gefällt und Du Deine eigenen Erfahrungen gesammelt hast, die Stärken und Schwächen an einer Rute *selbe*r erkennen kannst, dann! Dann ist es immer noch früh genug sich eine gute Rute nach dem eigenen Geschmack (und Geldbeutel) auszusuchen. Und dann wirst Du auch die Richtige finden!#6

Meine "Erste" (Ron Thompson,6m,Galsfaser, für umgerechnet 19 Euro) ist immer noch eine meiner Lieblingsruten. Die nehme ich immer noch zum Wettfischen....


----------



## Lionhead (9. August 2005)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Stipprute...*



			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> Und mein ehrlicher Rat : Stürz Dich nicht gleich in hohe Unkosten! Mit einer teureren Stippe angelst Du nicht zwangsläufig besser! Fang ruhig mit einer Glasfaserrute an.#6 Wie gesagt, die halten mehr aus wie Kohlefaserruten des unteren Preisegments. Das mittlere Preissegment bei Kohlefaser- Stippruten beginnt bei ein paar hundert Euro....
> Was die Länge betrifft: Wenn Du Anfänger beim stippen bist, sind 5-6m eigentlich schon die obere Grenze. Es geht nicht nur darum, daß Du möglichst viele Gewässerbereiche beangeln kannst. Der Umgang mit einer solchen Länge, insbesondere mit langer feiner Schnur und Montage will geübt sein. Vor allem wenn es dann auch noch windig wird. Wenn dann die Stellen noch etwas unzugängler werden, hast Du mit Deiner Stippe schon ordentlich zu tun...
> Auch das stippen mit verkürzter Schnur (womöglich noch mit Gummi) an einer längeren Rute will erst einmal erlernt werden. Kein Hexenwerk, aber ein bisschen Erfahrung sollte man schon mitbringen.
> Wenn Du nämlich mehr mit Deiner Angel und der Montage am kämpfen bist wie mit den Fischen, wird es Dir auf Dauer auch keinen Spaß machen.
> ...


 
Ist er dann nicht meiner 5m Bolo-Rute gut beraten.
Ich mag so ein unter 200g Rütchen mit einer kleinen Stationär- oder Kapselrolle als Reserve für die großen Brassen/Karpfen.
Eine gute Bolo-Rute für Einsteiger ist z.B. die Ultimate-Xentron (ca. 190g Gewicht) ca. 40-50 €.
Eine 5 m unberinget Stippe wiederum ist sehr günstig zu bekommen (im Kramerladen um die Ecke steht gerade eine gebrauchte Silstar in 5 m für 5 € (VHB))
Zum Testen reicht so etwas wahrscheinlich auch aus.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. August 2005)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Stipprute...*

Meine ich ja!|supergri 
Ok, nix gegen bestimmte Marken (muß man hier ja ganz vorsichtig sein...Loben ist allerdings erwünscht), auf´m Flohmarkt bei uns ist auch so ein "Angelgerätehändler" mit Stippen für 5-10 Euro. Habe Ihm sogar eine 3m für meinen Kurzen abgekauft(4,50 Euro). Stimmt was Du sagst, für eine allererste Berührung mit der Materie ok, aber das wars dann eigentlich.
Der *Adrian *ist 16 Jahre alt und hat hier eigentlich alles mitbekommen was er braucht. Der wird das schon machen.#6


----------



## Adrian* (9. August 2005)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Stipprute...*

@Perückenkünstler 

#6


----------



## DonChullio (9. August 2005)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Stipprute...*

Ich persönlich angle gerne mit meiner 4m "Weissfisch"-Stippe von Balzer.
Als Rolle benutze ich eine Mitchell mit rund 100m 0,20er Fassungsvermögen, und damit wurden schon 2 10 Pfund Karpfen herausgeholt. Vorsicht ist beim Stippen einfach die Mutter der Porzellankiste, wer zu schwer Angelt und sich beim Drill nur auf das Material verlässt, hat beim Stippen nix verloren |supergri 

Ich würde dir eine Bologne mit ungefähr 6 Metern empfehlen, damit lässt sich auch im Rhein was reissen. Mehr Sorgen würde ich mir btw mal um die Montage machen :q 

DonChullio


----------



## Adrian* (9. August 2005)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Stipprute...*

@DonChullio
auf ne unberingte stipprute kommt aber keine rolle....


----------



## Adrian* (9. August 2005)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Stipprute...*

ich will ja keine Bolo. rute sondern ne stippe!


----------

